
Amazon Textract – Now Generally Available - mooreds
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/05/amazon-textract-now-generally-available/
======
zimpenfish
Gave this a try earlier - had to install their demo Python to get a "real"
text file output (ie with words assembled into paragraphs); it was both slower
and less correct than `tesseract` for my sample files (an alumni letter, a
shopping receipt).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesseract_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesseract_\(software\))

------
julianz
It's a powerful service, but the requirement to let AWS keep your documents is
a powerful disincentive for many companies, no matter what the rest of the
privacy policy says. The Azure text recognition container can be hosted
locally and in that case doesn't send document contents to Microsoft.

~~~
mooreds
Which service are you referring to?

I found this:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/cognitive-
services/co...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/cognitive-
services/computer-vision/concept-recognizing-text)

And this:

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/computer-vision/)

But a quick scan doesn't reveal local installation options.

------
fros1y
N.B., the service limits are quite low for many types of SaaS applications and
customer support has no ETA on increasing them:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/aws_service_li...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/aws_service_limits.html)

~~~
mooreds
The limits do seem low (one doc every 4 seconds for synchronous calls).
However, from the doc you linked:

"Amazon Textract has the following limits that you can change."

So I think you can just file a support ticket and get these limits changed.

Here's limits that can't be changed:

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/textract/latest/dg/limits.html](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/textract/latest/dg/limits.html)

------
purplezooey
Only Northern Virginia, Ohio, Oregon, and Ireland?

